# Nationwide credit card v clarity card?



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Just come back from France and looked at Nationwide Select Credit card and rate is 1.19 on sites/fuel etc.

Many people on here recommend Halifax Clarity card.

Question is: Is Clarity better, what advantages does it have etc? 
Don't want another card, just for a very small financial advantage, unless there are other benefits as well. 

Thoughts would be welcome.

Thank you


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

blimey, that's a good rate? Spot rate this morning is 1.185, with caxton's rate around 1.16.

I believe they are both on similar terms, ie no transaction charges, and they use a good conversion rate. I use halifax clarity because you don't need to have a bank account with them, and don't have anationwide account. If you have a qualifying Nationwide account, then it's probably not worth switching to the halifax. 
Conversion rates are at the date of transaction, so maybe it was better while you were away?


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

According to MoneySavingExpert there's not much difference, if you are already a Nationwide current account holder, except if you make cash withdrawals. That's why we carry a Caxton card too.

As you probably know credit cards only make sense if you pay off the full balance each month.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

We always use the Nationwide credit card when can it is always a good exchange rate (some places in France wont take a CC) and use the Caxton card to withdraw cash.

Andy


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you all for your contributions.
Must admit I was pleasantly surprised with the rate, which looked at when we returned home.
However, it is so easy to be wise after the event and if there was a better deal, then that is the road to go down.
As a result will stick with Nationwide.

I have to say, that contributions from members on these forums have provided invaluable in relation to all aspects of Motorhomes, travel and other aspects of life. So thank you again.

If only the internet had been around for my youth, thus one would have had an objective view as opposed to subjective.
Sorry it's Monday and return to work tomorrow and brain has been restored to normality, become brain dead from here to the next long vacation.


----------

